# Open source wikipedia



## binsky3333 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi,
I was just wondering if anyone knew a good open source free wikipedia. Like a web program most likely written in PHP that will act as a wikipedia like the real one.

Thanks!


----------



## stordoff (Oct 18, 2008)

Mediawiki


----------



## panchoman (Oct 18, 2008)

tiki wiki, mediawiki, phpwiki, and what not, most fantastico installations carry about 2 of them and you can find loads more from google.


----------



## binsky3333 (Oct 18, 2008)

yea i think ill go with mediawiki.


----------

